

Ask HN: Favorite Design Blogs? - stevenj

Or just websites about design in general.
======
shii
The ones already listed are pretty great but others that haven't been
mentioned:

<http://ilovetypography.com/>

<http://k10k.net> <\--Awesome site back in the day, unfortunately little
updates for awhile :(

...and a few others that I can't mention on here due to the HN affect
unfortunately :(

------
cschmidt
Some of the design blogs or websites I follow:

<http://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/>

<http://blog.frankchimero.com/>

<http://typographica.org/>

<http://ilovetypography.com/>

<http://ministryoftype.co.uk/>

<http://www.typography.com/ask/?path=foot>

<http://fortheloveoftype.blogspot.com/>

<http://www.jessicahische.is/obsessedwiththeinternet/>

<http://lydianichols.blogspot.com/>

<http://www.swiss-miss.com/>

------
acrum
<http://designfestival.com/>

<http://blog.typekit.com/>

<http://www.smashingmagazine.com/>

<http://methodandcraft.com/>

<http://webdesignerwall.com/>

<http://www.netmagazine.com/>

<http://webdesignledger.com/>

<http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/>

<http://www.alistapart.com/>

<http://www.colourlovers.com/blog/>

Should be enough to get you started.

------
revorad
Tina Roth's blog is awesome - <http://www.swiss-miss.com/>

<http://designobserver.com/>

------
fuzionmonkey
A few sites that haven't been listed yet:

<http://fastcodesign.com/>

<http://ffffound.com/>

------
rudiger
<http://37signals.com/svn>

<http://net.tutsplus.com/>

------
Dramatize
<http://yayeveryday.com>

<http://drawar.com>

------
egometry
For a very broad cross-section of design, I like to read
<http://designyoutrust.com>

------
dannytatom
<http://uxmovement.com/>

------
pkamb
<http://draplin.com/>

------
thomasswift
i like <http://www.qbn.com/>

